# 2021 Mondraker Suspension Question



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi Guys - I am hoping someone familiar with these bikes can help me out.

I purchased a 2021 Mondraker Foxy Carbon XR, brand new, and recently dropped off the bike box to a local shop to assemble it for me and look everything over.

I just got a call from the bike shop and they are telling me the following:

"There is a small knocking sensation coming from lower eyelet area when you pull up and down on the (shock) reservoir, came from the factory like this, all bolts and hardware are tight."

I talked to the mechanic and he said he can't see anything wrong with it otherwise, but that the play/knock is quite noticeable especially when you lift the bike off the ground. He said that when he test rode it, it seemed OK. 

Can anyone here tell me if this is normal, or perhaps some sort of quirk of the Mondraker suspension design? I'm feeling a little buyer's remorse at the moment if it turns out my brand new bike has issues right from the factory. Hopefully that is not the case though.

This is the exact bike here: FOXY CARBON XR

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a '19 Foxy 29 and it did develop a hint of knock over time at the lower shock mount. My wife's '18 27.5" SL developed the same issue. It's harmless.

There is a company in Spain called Amachete that makes a roller bearing kit for the lower Mondraker shock. It really helps the suspension initiate travel much smoother, and solves the knock.

I'd suggest you buy their kit.


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Suns_PSD said:


> I had a '19 Foxy 29 and it did develop a hint of knock over time at the lower shock mount. My wife's '18 27.5" SL developed the same issue. It's harmless.
> 
> There is a company in Spain called Amachete that makes a roller bearing kit for the lower Mondraker shock. It really helps the suspension initiate travel much smoother, and solves the knock.
> 
> I'd suggest you buy their kit.


Hey thanks for the quick reply and bearing suggestion. 

So it doesn't hurt anything then? I'm kind of surprised that Mondraker hasn't done anything about it if it's been a known issue for at least 3 years.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

that is usually caused by a worn out/damaged DU bushing at the eyelet for the shock. causes a knocking sound when you lift the bike off the ground.


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

DannyHuynh said:


> that is usually caused by a worn out/damaged DU bushing at the eyelet for the shock. causes a knocking sound when you lift the bike off the ground.


Thanks. Bike is brand new (literally straight out of the box it shipped in), so I don't think it can be worn out but maybe something was defective from the factory.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Did you contact Mondraker?


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> Did you contact Mondraker?


I did yes, no reply yet but it hasn't been long. The service shop is going to send me a video of the issue as well so I can also send that to Mondraker and/or the store I got it from for their opinion.

I haven't even seen the bike yet myself, I dropped the box off to have everything built and looked over and I certainly wasn't expecting any issues. I really hope it turns out to be nothing.

Thanks again.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Seriously though you can ride your bike. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

Still waiting to hear back from Mondraker.

Here are videos of the issue if anyone is curious - sorry for the crappy embeds, I can't figure out how to embed them properly. If you click the links they work though.

<iframe allow="fullscreen" allowfullscreen="true" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" width="720" height="1280" src="https://api.smugmug.com/services/em...0&height=1280&albumId=3626602&albumKey=8w5X87"></iframe>

<iframe allow="fullscreen" allowfullscreen="true" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" width="720" height="1280" src="https://api.smugmug.com/services/em...0&height=1280&albumId=3626602&albumKey=8w5X87"></iframe>


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like bushing play to me.


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

DannyHuynh said:


> Looks like bushing play to me.


Excuse my ignorance, but does that mean it's normal, or does that mean it got defective bushings from the factory? Bike is brand new, has never been ridden.


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

I thought I should report back here. The shop I bought the bike from sent the videos of the issue to Mondraker and I am told an incorrect bolt was used in the rear linkage (from an older design apparently). Mondraker is shipping out a bunch of replacement kits to the dealer (presumably because multiple bikes were affected), and they will just send one to me. Hopefully this resolves the issue.

So, for those of you who said you had a similar issue, it might be worth contacting your dealer as there may be a solution. I contacted Mondraker directly and they told me to go through my dealer, so you may want to start with the shop you purchased it from.

I'll try remember to report back on whether or not this is successful. Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------

